# Receiver über HDMI an Monitor anschließen



## Raaandy (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

es dreht sich um folgenden Monitor:

http://www.amazon.de...Q/ref=de_a_smtd

meine frage kann ich den o. g. monitor auch zum fernseh schaun benutzen, also über den hdmi eingang einen receiver(mit hdmi anschluß) anschließen?

ps: würde Ihn natürlich auch für den PC benutzen als Monitor zum arbeiten und spielen.

Also PC über DVI und wenn das möglich ist Sat Receiver über HDMI.


----------



## Raaandy (11. Juni 2011)

hat wirklich überhaupt keiner eine ahnung ob man an diesen tv einen receiver per hdmi anschließen kann?^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juni 2011)

Der Thread existiert jetzt 1h 11min. Hab mal ein wenig Geduld.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (11. Juni 2011)

1. hattest du doch schon einen Thread, warum einen neuen aufmachen?

2. wenn der Monitor HDMI und DVI Eingang hat kann man auch beide Geräte anschliessen.

3. da der Monitor keine Lautsprecher hat wirst du dich aber darum kümmern müssen das der Ton vom Receiver anderweitig wiedergegeben wird, ansonsten schaust du halt nur noch Stummfilme :-)


----------



## Raaandy (11. Juni 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> da der Monitor keine Lautsprecher hat wirst du dich aber darum kümmern müssen das der Ton vom Receiver anderweitig wiedergegeben wird, ansonsten schaust du halt nur noch Stummfilme :-)



lautsprecher kann man doch über den lautsprecher anschluß(welcher am monitor vorhanden ist) ranmachen dann würde er doch auch den ton vom receiver ausgeben oder lieg ich da falsch? schonmal danke für die antwort


----------



## Lilith Twilight (11. Juni 2011)

Wenn der Monitor den einen Kophörer/Lautsprecher Ausgang hat dann ja, hab aber bei Amazon nichts gesehen ob er das hat. Also wenn du über andere Quellen (Hersteller) verifizieren kannst das er das hat, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Raaandy (11. Juni 2011)

http://www.benq.com/products/product_detail.cfm?product=1514

da ist die abbildung und links das audio signal  

ok vielen vielen dank, dann werd ich mir den bestellen. 

meine größte sorge war eben ob ich da einen sat receiver per hdmi ranschließen kann, ob das überhaupt funktionieren würde. und den sound bekomm ich dann über dne lautsprecheranschluß


----------



## Raaandy (12. Juni 2011)

ist es möglich dies logitech anlage 

http://www.amazon.de...S/dp/B000GU77EG

über den kopfhöreranschluß anzuschließen? wenn ja gibt er dann jedes signal aus? also den ton vom pc(dvi), und vom receiver(hdmi)? und welche adapter brauch ich möglicherweise um die boxen am monitor anzuschließen? 


ppuuuh viele fragen hoffe da blickt noch einer durch^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juni 2011)

Klar einfach der Grünen Stecker in den "Headphone Jack" von Monitor Stecken, wirst aber kein 5.1 haben nur Stereo.


----------



## Raaandy (12. Juni 2011)

vielen vielen dank für die rasche antwort  

ach zum tv schaun brauchts nich unbedingt stereo is ja nur der 2. tv  und fürs spielen wirds in die graka gesteckt =)


----------



## Meo (12. Juni 2011)

Ich hab diesen Monitor und ja es funktioniert. Man kann ihn auch als TV benutzen (über HDMI). Ton muss dann an der Seite abgenommen werden.






> wenn ja gibt er dann jedes signal aus? also den ton vom pc(dvi), und vom receiver(hdmi)? und welche adapter brauch ich möglicherweise um die boxen am monitor anzuschließen?






DVI übergibt kein Tonsignal. Das tut nur HDMI. Ein 3,5" Klinkestecker wird benötigt.


----------



## Raaandy (12. Juni 2011)

Meo schrieb:


> DVI übergibt kein Tonsignal. Das tut nur HDMI. Ein 3,5" Klinkestecker wird benötigt.



so einen? http://www.amazon.de...07873180&sr=8-1

und was mach ich dann damit? bzw. wo muss der ran? 



bzw. was mir gerade einfällt: wenn ich den pc über den hdmi ausgang(an der grafikkarte) ein hdmi/dvi stecker lege also ausgang pc-grafikkarte hdmi und eingang monitor dann div gibt der dann ton?

dannk önnte ich ja den freien hdmi am monitor für den receiver benutzen und hätte überall ton =) oder?


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Juni 2011)

DVI ist nur für das Digitale Videosignal.


----------



## Raaandy (12. Juni 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> DVI ist nur für das Digitale Videosignal.



ok das hab ich soweit kappiert. jetzt nochma auf meine frage zurück. wenn ich bei der grafikkarte über hdmi rausgehe und am monitor den dvi steckplatz belege ist dann der sound da? kommt das dann als hdmi oder dvi an? 

falls das nich gehen sollte war ja der vorschlag mit dem [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ein 3,5" Klinkestecker wird benötigt wo muss der dann rein? [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]grundidee ist halt das ich den pc am monitor über dvi anschließe(da kann ich über die grafikkarte über hdmi raus also ein Hdmi/DVi kabel) und einen receiver über hdmi am monitor anschieße(hdmi/hdmi stecker). und die lautsprecher sollen am monitor über den kopfhöreranschluß ran. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ist das iwie zu realisieren?[/font]


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ist das iwie zu realisieren?[/font]



Kurz gesagt: Nein.

Über DVI kommt kein Ton im Monitor an, das funktioniert nur wenn du auch den HDMI Eingang vom Monitor für den PC benutzen würdest.

Einen extra Soundeingang hat der Monitor nicht, also kannst du den Ton dort auch nicht vom PC extra einspeisen wenn er über DVI angeschlossen ist.

Was du bräuchtest wäre entwerder einen Receiver/Verstärker an den du beides anschließen kannst oder ein Boxenset mit mindestens 2 Eingängen an die du den Soundausgang vom Monitor und den vom PC gleichzeitig anschließen kannst.

Alternativ wäre eine HDMI Umschaltbox, damit du sowohl den PC als auch den Rceiver an den HDMI Anschluss gleichzeitig anschliessen kannst und mit der Box dann umschaltest, oder du stecktst das HDMI Kabel immer manuell um ;-)

Oder du schaust dich nach einem Monitor/TV um der 2 HDMI Eingänge hat.


----------



## Raaandy (12. Juni 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Nein.
> 
> Über DVI kommt kein Ton im Monitor an, das funktioniert nur wenn du auch den HDMI Eingang vom Monitor für den PC benutzen würdest.
> 
> ...



das ist doch mal ne antwort vielen dank   also anfangs werd ich wohl das lautsprecherkabel entweder direkt am pc oder halt dann am monitor umstecken das find ich jetzt nich weiter schilmm. einen super vorschlag fand ich die hdmi umschaltbox ist eine überlegung wert . 

gibt es auch eine möglichkeit iwie das über klinkestecker wie das mein vorposter mal erwähnt hat zu regeln?


----------



## Palimbula (12. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ...
> gibt es auch eine möglichkeit iwie das über klinkestecker wie das mein vorposter mal erwähnt hat zu regeln?



Ich bezweifle, dass der TV-Receiver einen entsprechenden Audioausgang besitzt. TV-Receiver geben den Ton in der Regel wie folgt aus: Scart, HDMI, Digital (optisch, koaxial) oder mittels Chinch-Stecker. Es gibt zwar Adapterkabel (Klinke - Chinch), aber diese Kabel sind meist minderer Qualität. Das Beste/Einfachste wird sein wenn du dich in einem Elektrofachgeschäft, bei dir vor Ort, beraten lässt.


----------

